# [Paquets masqués] par EAPI 2 quand j'up Portage (Résolu)

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai commencé aujourd'hui ma première installation de Gentoo (qui était plus facile que ce que je pensais). J'ai suivis au pied de la lettre. Je télécharge le dernier instantanné de portage, je le décompresse dans /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage, je fais un emerge --sync, et on me dit qu'une mise à jour de portage est possible. Alors je fait un emerge -1 portage, et je me retrouve avec un paquet masqué :

```
Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-perl/Locale-gettext" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.
```

Ben c'est cool, je veux mettre à jour Portage et il me dit qu'il peut pas parce qu'il fait le mettre à jour >< C'est quoi c'délire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Fri Feb 12, 2010 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sd44

essaye un :

```

echo "sys-apps/portage" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords && emerge -uDaN world

```

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai toujours la m^eme erreur...

----------

## El_Goretto

Elles sont également masquées, les versions 2.2.x de portage.

----------

## Damiatux

Pour ceux qui auraient le m^eme problème que moi, je suis allé sur cette page et suivi les indications.

Si vous prener la version 2.1.7 de Portage,ça ne MARCHERAS PAS ! Il vous faudrat prendre la version 2.1.6 et mettre à jour Portage.

Voilà, sujet résolu  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Par curiosité : quel stage as-tu téléchargé ? C'est comme si tu avais un très vieux fichier, pas à jour.

Pourtant, tu mentionnes une nouvelle installation...

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai pris le fichier stage3-i686-2008.0.tar.bz2, comme dit dans la doc.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouch, c'est vieux !

La doc n'est pas à jour !!!! Comme mentionné en petits caractères, la doc anglaise est à jour.

Le profile 2008 est déprécié, maintenant il faut un 10.

----------

## Damiatux

Erf -_- J'en suis au moment où il faut redémarrer le PC sur le tout nouveau système... J'dois tout refaire à partir de là ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, continue. Mais vérifie bien ton profil (eselect profile list), il doit être du genre 10.

Tu auras énormément de paquets à mettre à jour lors du prochain "emerge -DuNav world".

----------

## Damiatux

Ah, ouf...

Ouais, j'ai mis le profil default/linx/10.0/desktop, ou un truc comme ça.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de souci, tu auras "juste" quelques blocages, mais contacte-nous si tu n'y arrives pas  :Wink: 

----------

## Damiatux

Finalement, j'avais fait une erreur et je ne m'en etais pas appercu. Du coup, j'ai redemarre, et j'ai eu une erreur 15 eu GRUB, et j'ai etais oblige de tout refaire. Et j'en ai profite pour prendre le nouveau stage3.

(Pas facile d'ecrire avec un QWERTY)

----------

## Mickael

pour info : loadkeys fr

----------

## sd44

 *Damiatux wrote:*   

> Finalement, j'avais fait une erreur et je ne m'en etais pas appercu. Du coup, j'ai redemarre, et j'ai eu une erreur 15 eu GRUB, et j'ai etais oblige de tout refaire. Et j'en ai profite pour prendre le nouveau stage3.
> 
> (Pas facile d'ecrire avec un QWERTY)

 

en fait il suffit de demarrer avec une knoppix (par ex.) puis de te chrooter sur ton install, ensuite tu peux mettre a jour des paquets et reconfigurer ton grub ou installer un kernel par ex, comme si tu y étais.

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

----------

## Damiatux

Oui, c'est comme ça que j'ai installé Gentoo.

----------

## mrpouet

 *sd44 wrote:*   

>  *Damiatux wrote:*   Finalement, j'avais fait une erreur et je ne m'en etais pas appercu. Du coup, j'ai redemarre, et j'ai eu une erreur 15 eu GRUB, et j'ai etais oblige de tout refaire. Et j'en ai profite pour prendre le nouveau stage3.
> 
> (Pas facile d'ecrire avec un QWERTY) 
> 
> en fait il suffit de demarrer avec une knoppix (par ex.) puis de te chrooter sur ton install, ensuite tu peux mettre a jour des paquets et reconfigurer ton grub ou installer un kernel par ex, comme si tu y étais.
> ...

 

pertinent mais tout dépend ou çà merde, si le problême ne se limite qu'a grub effectivement il peut procéder ainsi, mais s'il a des install qui bloquent à cause d'une EAPI trop vieille, même en chrootant et en syncant portage çà va bloquer  :Smile: 

ps: aprés avoir bien relu tout le poste +1

Damiatux: le version récente c'est là http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

XavierMiller: C'est bien le problême c'est mentionné mais en trop petit caractères, arff ... çà serait peut être bien de faire un poste...

(Marquer en rouge et en tout début de sommaire comme quoi cette doc est outdated par exemple)

----------

## xaviermiller

Ou mieux : la mettre à jour  :Wink: 

----------

## mrpouet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Ou mieux : la mettre à jour 

 

Normalement c'est à la team de documentation de le faire, enfin je pourrai oui mais il faut pour celà que je demande à l'un des membres, et qu'ensuite ils me donnent leur accord, donc autant qu'ils le fassent directement eux même.

Celà fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait du GuideXML en plus  :Razz:  (bien que çà reste que du XML)

----------

## sd44

Damiatux : je parlais de ça pour une réparation, pour ne pas tout réinstaller quand on a un pb avec grub.

mrpouet : 

 *Quote:*   

>  pertinent mais tout dépend ou çà merde, si le problême ne se limite qu'a grub effectivement il peut procéder ainsi, mais s'il a des install qui bloquent à cause d'une EAPI trop vieille, même en chrootant et en syncant portage çà va bloquer 

 

perso peu importe ou ça merde j'arrive a tout réparer comme ça (kernel, grub, portage, app etc ...)

----------

## mrpouet

j'ai jamais dis le contraire ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense que pour une première installation Gentoo, autant partir d'un stage récent... et d'une doc récente.

En fait il faudrait juste changer le lien en quelque chose de "allez prendre la dernière version sur les mirrors", avec un "stage3-latest" dynamique sur le site de téléchargement.

----------

